# Spectral Illusions' Customer Showcase!



## Spectral Illusions (Jul 18, 2012)

Now that the fog has dissipated, it's time to pack away all of our hard work...or is it? There's nothing wrong with keeping Halloween up all year, right? We want to see how you used a Spectral Illusions effect in your haunt! Email or link below any pictures and video of your haunt, and we'll use them in our 3rd Annual Customer Showcase! I know there's some cool stuff out there, so tell us about it!


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

I guess I missed this post initially. 

I don't know that I have any photos that captured the use, but this year's video does have some footage.

We used both the 'Ghostly Hearse' (at 2:05) and 'Restless Spirit' (at 1:23) this year, and had great success with the videos, as always.


----------



## Spectral Illusions (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for sending it! I haven't gotten very far with the showcase yet, so I'm glad you got it in to us! I'm hoping to have it together in the next week or so.


----------

